# Bottom feeders



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Any bottom feeder recommendations for an african cichlid tank besides clown loaches?


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I have been told synodontis cats or bristlenose pleco..


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I have kept common plecos and bushy nose or bristlenose whatever they call them these days.  
Also, I have kept different types of loaches like botias but there are many different species, some that have the body shape of clown loaches and others that look like snakes or worms. Very cool! :thumb: 
However, they have slightly different water chemistry where they are from but they do adjust well if you slowly work them into it.
I agree with Cindy about Synadontis, they are a good way to go since they come from the same region, very tough, and even found amongst cichlids in the wild.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Synos are only good for debirs control, while plecos are algae cleaners. Synos are really good at controlling unwanted fry too.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

IMHO, no African tank is complete without syndontis (just like no tropical tank is complete without cories). I have a group of four multipunctatus, which I enjoy very much.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

What does debirs control mean?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I guess debris control is cleaning up uneaten food the other fish leave behind. From what I understand, none of them eat fish "waste" except for uneaten food. In blunt terms, they don't eat poop :lol: .


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I dig what your saying. I was about to add that myself: fish don't eat poop.
So you pretty much want a very active bottom feeder that likes to dig around and sniff out all the extra food they can find.
All of the fish mentioned thus far fit the bill although plecos aren't as fast as the others.


----------

